# Bella, Monag, LAT - Labels



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone out there know what kind of labels are on clothing from Bella, Monag and LAT? Do you know if they are tear-away or, if they label their clothing on the side or the neck? I want to put my own label on the inside of the neck so, need good quality clothing with the easiet tags to remove or, leave in if the washing tag is on the side. Thanks!!


----------

